# Interesting connections



## eternallifeinchrist (May 20, 2007)

Okay, so lots of you study the Bible and have come across fascinating discoveries. What are some of the neatest connections you have made studying Scripture with Scripture? Like, one of my pastor's linked Christ to the burning bush scene in Exodus. Are there other places that you have seen Christ in maybe an 'obscure' passage?


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 20, 2007)

not really obscure, but I remember my astonishment with Christ's "Eloi, Eloi!" proclamation on the cross and Psalm 22...


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (May 23, 2007)

Very interesting posts. Thank you!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 23, 2007)

Probably no connection at all, but everytime I read it it jumps out at me:

1Ki 10:14: Now the weight of gold that came to Solomon in one year was six hundred threescore and six talents of gold, 

Rev 13:18: Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six.


----------

